# ATI Drivers 3.2.5.  Need help (solved)

## Esgaroth

Well, I have been tring to get my radeon 8500 working, but without much success.  I emerged the masked ati drivers, ran the the script that came with them and moved the new XF86Config to replace my old one, and did opengl-update ATI.  I am sure I am probably missing a step in here somewhere.  X starts up just fine, but glxgears runs at 240 fps, tuxracer looks like a slideshow, and zsnes is unplayable in opengl modes.  glxinfo reports "direct rendering: No".  My current XF86Config is at http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/r/f/rfc117/XF86Config

I am using gentoo sources r6 compiled with genkernel, and my machine is an athlonXP 1900+ with 1 GB of ram.

ThanksLast edited by Esgaroth on Sun Sep 21, 2003 6:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Achilles

Did you compile DRI support into the kernel? I know that in the past that has been a problem for me.

----------

## Esgaroth

I just checked the kernel config, and no, DRI support was not included.  Should it be?

----------

## Wedge_

No, it shouldn't be. Try setting "UseInternalAGPGART" to "no" in your XF86Config (you'll need kernel AGP support). If that doesn't work, post your /var/log/XFree86.0.log file, and check the output of "dmesg" for any errors.

Edit: check that the "fglrx" module is loaded (use "lsmod"). I don't think X always loads it automatically.

----------

## Esgaroth

I tried changing the UseInternalAGPGART to no, but it diddnt seem to change a thing.  As for fglrx, I dont see it when I type lsmod.  It doesnt look like it is being loaded.  'modprobe fglrx' says it cant locate the module.  My XFree log can be found here.

http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/r/f/rfc117/XFree86.0.log

Rudy

----------

## Wedge_

 *Esgaroth wrote:*   

> As for fglrx, I dont see it when I type lsmod. It doesnt look like it is being loaded. 'modprobe fglrx' says it cant locate the module

 

That's your problem. No fglrx module --> no 3D acceleration. Did you get any errors when you emerged the drivers? Also make sure your /usr/src/linux symlink is pointing to /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r6. If it isn't update it, then emerge the drivers again.

----------

## Esgaroth

Well, I did an emerge -C ati-drivers, and then I tried to emerge the masked package again.  This time the emerge failed.  I get this message at the very start.

probing for VMA API version...

check results are inconsistent!!!

none of the probed versions did succeed.

aborting module build.

 * glx module not built

Edit:  The symlink is pointing in the correct place.

----------

## Wedge_

I think this might have something to do with genkernel. Try this: 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config config

make mrproper

cp config .config

make oldconfig

make dep
```

Then emerge the drivers again.

----------

## Esgaroth

I followed your instructions, and now ati-drivers does indeed install successfully.  Good call.  lsmod tells me that fglrx is loaded.  Still though, glxinfo tells me "direct rendering: No".  An updated XFree startup log has been put at http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/r/f/rfc117/XFree86.0.log

Thanks for all your help so far.  Certainly making progress.

Rudy

Edit: I did do opengl-update ati again.  glxgears also gives the same slow speeds as before.

----------

## Esgaroth

I just changed UseInternalAGPGART back to yes, and everything works fine now.  glxgears gives me about 2500 fps, and tuxracer seems to work quite well. glxinfo also now reports that I do indeed have direct rendering.  Thanks for all your help Wedge, probably wouldnt have solved it without you.

Rudy

----------

## Wedge_

 *Esgaroth wrote:*   

> I just changed UseInternalAGPGART back to yes, and everything works fine now. glxgears gives me about 2500 fps, and tuxracer seems to work quite well. glxinfo also now reports that I do indeed have direct rendering.

 

Good to hear it. I managed to get the same error from the ebuild after emerging gentoo-sources and running genkernel --config, but I'm not sure why it happens.

----------

## duncan

out of interest what happens if you try:

fgl_glxgears?

I currently am getting Error: couldn't get fbconfig.... have this working fine on a redhat partion.

not too sure whether this means I'm still on Mesa as I'm gettuing half the fps from glxgears as I do on redhat.

though probably not as lsmod reveals that fglrx is present and been used 41 times

----------

## Esgaroth

It works fine for me.  I get glxgears, but each one is on a side of a spinning cube.  It looks like this

http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/r/f/rfc117/Screenshot.png

I am afraid I dont know what could be causing your problem.  Still rather new to this myself.

Rudy

----------

## Wedge_

duncan: that usually means you haven't done "opengl-update ati".

----------

## duncan

your completely right.

I have to say this also shows that gentoo much faster than redhat.

fgl_glxgears averages about 600 instead of 200 on redhat

glx_gears 5500 instead of 4000 on redhat.

----------

## massaquah

It seems that I have the same problem getting the ati-drivers working properly. Kernerl is configured like it should be, emerge ati-drivers works without any problems. "lsmod" shows that fglrx is loaded. But when running "glxinfo" it says: direct rendering: no.  And I get only 300 FPS with glxgears although a Radeon 9700 should give me more.

Any ideas ?

----------

## Wedge_

Make sure you've done "opengl-update ati". Check your /var/log/XFree86.0.log file for errors.

----------

## massaquah

I made "opengl-update ati" several times. Without errors.

Here is my XF86config:

```

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-95

    VertRefresh 50-160

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:2:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e45

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

And my XF86-Log file

[code:1:76bf809c9f]

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 16 August 2003

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 27 17:08:52 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1695,1000 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1695,1000 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,006e card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:09:0: chip 1131,7146 card 13c2,0000 rev 01 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:0a:0: chip 1095,0680 card 1095,3680 rev 01 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,4e45 card 1002,3002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1002,4e65 card 1002,3003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000bfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 NE [Radeon 9700] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xe4020000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(--) PCI: (2:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xe4030000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xe5080000 - 0xe50800ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xe5081000 - 0xe50811ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe6085000 - 0xe608503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe6084000 - 0xe60847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe6081000 - 0xe6081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe607ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe6087000 - 0xe6087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6086000 - 0xe60860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe6083000 - 0xe6083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6080000 - 0xe6080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xe5080000 - 0xe50800ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xe5081000 - 0xe50811ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe6085000 - 0xe608503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe6084000 - 0xe60847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe6081000 - 0xe6081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe607ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe6087000 - 0xe6087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6086000 - 0xe60860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe6083000 - 0xe6083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6080000 - 0xe6080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe5080000 - 0xe50800ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe5081000 - 0xe50811ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6085000 - 0xe608503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe6084000 - 0xe60847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6081000 - 0xe6081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe607ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe6087000 - 0xe6087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe6086000 - 0xe60860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe6083000 - 0xe6083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe6080000 - 0xe6080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[16] -1	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.5

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

	ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

	ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

	ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO), ATI RV280 Ya (R9200),

	ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

	ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

	ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

	ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO), ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500),

	ATI R300 AE (R9500), ATI R300 AF (R9500),

	ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1), ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO),

	ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO), ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX),

	ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

	ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

	ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

	ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe5080000 - 0xe50800ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe5081000 - 0xe50811ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6085000 - 0xe608503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe6084000 - 0xe60847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6081000 - 0xe6081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe607ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe6087000 - 0xe6087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe6086000 - 0xe60860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe6083000 - 0xe6083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe6080000 - 0xe6080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[16] -1	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x0821d060

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe5080000 - 0xe50800ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe5081000 - 0xe50811ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6085000 - 0xe608503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe6084000 - 0xe60847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6081000 - 0xe6081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe607ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe6087000 - 0xe6087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe6086000 - 0xe60860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe6083000 - 0xe6083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe6080000 - 0xe6080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[16] -1	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[21] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[22] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[36] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[37] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 2 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO)" (Chipset = 0x4e45)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x3002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xe4020000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipRevID = 0x02

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

	Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Secondary head ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: CTX  Model: 3700  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 1999  Week: 0

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Signal levels configurable

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  CompositeSerration on. V.Sync Pulse req. if CompSync or SyncOnGreen

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.10

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.627 redY: 0.336   greenX: 0.279 greenY: 0.588

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.059   whiteX: 0.281 whiteY: 0.311

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 120  vid: 31793

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 120  vid: 31813

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 100  vid: 26721

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 100  vid: 26737

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 36.0 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 260 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 672  h_sync_end 720 h_blank_end 832 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 481  v_sync_end 484 v_blanking: 509 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 56.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 260 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 800  h_sync: 832  h_sync_end 896 h_blank_end 1048 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 601  v_sync_end 604 v_blanking: 631 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 260 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1168 h_blank_end 1376 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 808 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 95 kHz, PixClock max 2550 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=26300

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total 5 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 672 720 832  480 481 484 509

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (360, 270) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (90, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(==) fglrx(0): FSAAScale=1

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.5

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x0000072d

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe5080000 - 0xe50800ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe5081000 - 0xe50811ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6085000 - 0xe608503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe6084000 - 0xe60847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe6081000 - 0xe6081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe607ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe6087000 - 0xe6087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe6086000 - 0xe60860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe6083000 - 0xe6083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xe6080000 - 0xe6080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[18] -1	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] -1	0	0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[21] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[22] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[23] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[24] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[25] 0	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[39] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[40] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd0700000 (size=0x07900000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: o

----------

## massaquah

I made "opengl-update ati" several times. Without errors.

Here is my XF86config:

```

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-95

    VertRefresh 50-160

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:2:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e45

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

And my XF86-Log file

[code:1:f00c16950b]

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 16 August 2003

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 27 17:08:52 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1695,1000 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1695,1000 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,006e card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:09:0: chip 1131,7146 card 13c2,0000 rev 01 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:0a:0: chip 1095,0680 card 1095,3680 rev 01 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,4e45 card 1002,3002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1002,4e65 card 1002,3003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000bfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 NE [Radeon 9700] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xe4020000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(--) PCI: (2:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xe4030000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xe5080000 - 0xe50800ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xe5081000 - 0xe50811ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe6085000 - 0xe608503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe6084000 - 0xe60847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe6081000 - 0xe6081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe607ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe6087000 - 0xe6087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6086000 - 0xe60860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe6083000 - 0xe6083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6080000 - 0xe6080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xe5080000 - 0xe50800ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xe5081000 - 0xe50811ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe6085000 - 0xe608503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe6084000 - 0xe60847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe6081000 - 0xe6081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe607ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe6087000 - 0xe6087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6086000 - 0xe60860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe6083000 - 0xe6083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6080000 - 0xe6080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe5080000 - 0xe50800ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe5081000 - 0xe50811ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6085000 - 0xe608503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe6084000 - 0xe60847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6081000 - 0xe6081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe607ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe6087000 - 0xe6087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe6086000 - 0xe60860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe6083000 - 0xe6083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe6080000 - 0xe6080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[16] -1	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.5

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

	ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

	ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

	ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO), ATI RV280 Ya (R9200),

	ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

	ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

	ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

	ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO), ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500),

	ATI R300 AE (R9500), ATI R300 AF (R9500),

	ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1), ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO),

	ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO), ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX),

	ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

	ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

	ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

	ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe5080000 - 0xe50800ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe5081000 - 0xe50811ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6085000 - 0xe608503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe6084000 - 0xe60847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6081000 - 0xe6081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe607ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe6087000 - 0xe6087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe6086000 - 0xe60860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe6083000 - 0xe6083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe6080000 - 0xe6080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[16] -1	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x0821d060

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe5080000 - 0xe50800ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe5081000 - 0xe50811ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6085000 - 0xe608503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe6084000 - 0xe60847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6081000 - 0xe6081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe607ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe6087000 - 0xe6087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe6086000 - 0xe60860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe6083000 - 0xe6083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe6080000 - 0xe6080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[16] -1	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[21] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[22] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[36] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[37] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 2 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO)" (Chipset = 0x4e45)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x3002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xe4020000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipRevID = 0x02

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

	Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Secondary head ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: CTX  Model: 3700  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 1999  Week: 0

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Signal levels configurable

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  CompositeSerration on. V.Sync Pulse req. if CompSync or SyncOnGreen

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.10

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.627 redY: 0.336   greenX: 0.279 greenY: 0.588

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.059   whiteX: 0.281 whiteY: 0.311

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 120  vid: 31793

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 120  vid: 31813

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 100  vid: 26721

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 100  vid: 26737

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 36.0 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 260 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 672  h_sync_end 720 h_blank_end 832 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 481  v_sync_end 484 v_blanking: 509 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 56.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 260 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 800  h_sync: 832  h_sync_end 896 h_blank_end 1048 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 601  v_sync_end 604 v_blanking: 631 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 260 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1168 h_blank_end 1376 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 808 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 95 kHz, PixClock max 2550 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=26300

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total 5 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 672 720 832  480 481 484 509

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (360, 270) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (90, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(==) fglrx(0): FSAAScale=1

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.5

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x0000072d

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe5080000 - 0xe50800ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe5081000 - 0xe50811ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6085000 - 0xe608503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe6084000 - 0xe60847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe6081000 - 0xe6081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe607ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe6087000 - 0xe6087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe6086000 - 0xe60860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe6083000 - 0xe6083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xe6080000 - 0xe6080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[18] -1	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] -1	0	0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[21] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[22] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[23] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[24] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[25] 0	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[39] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[40] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd0700000 (size=0x07900000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: o

----------

## massaquah

I made "opengl-update ati" several times. Without errors.

Here is my XF86config:

```

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-95

    VertRefresh 50-160

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:2:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e45

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

And my XF86-Log file

[code:1:6586ffa6c6]

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 16 August 2003

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 27 17:08:52 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1695,1000 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1695,1000 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1695,1000 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,006e card 1695,1000 rev a3 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:09:0: chip 1131,7146 card 13c2,0000 rev 01 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:0a:0: chip 1095,0680 card 1095,3680 rev 01 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,4e45 card 1002,3002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1002,4e65 card 1002,3003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000bfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe5000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 NE [Radeon 9700] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xe4020000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(--) PCI: (2:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xe4030000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xe5080000 - 0xe50800ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xe5081000 - 0xe50811ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe6085000 - 0xe608503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe6084000 - 0xe60847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe6081000 - 0xe6081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe607ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe6087000 - 0xe6087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6086000 - 0xe60860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe6083000 - 0xe6083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6080000 - 0xe6080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xe5080000 - 0xe50800ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xe5081000 - 0xe50811ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe6085000 - 0xe608503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe6084000 - 0xe60847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xe6081000 - 0xe6081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe607ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe6087000 - 0xe6087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6086000 - 0xe60860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe6083000 - 0xe6083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6080000 - 0xe6080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe5080000 - 0xe50800ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe5081000 - 0xe50811ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6085000 - 0xe608503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe6084000 - 0xe60847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6081000 - 0xe6081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe607ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe6087000 - 0xe6087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe6086000 - 0xe60860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe6083000 - 0xe6083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe6080000 - 0xe6080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[16] -1	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.5

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

	ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

	ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

	ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO), ATI RV280 Ya (R9200),

	ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

	ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

	ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

	ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO), ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500),

	ATI R300 AE (R9500), ATI R300 AF (R9500),

	ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1), ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO),

	ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO), ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX),

	ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

	ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

	ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

	ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe5080000 - 0xe50800ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe5081000 - 0xe50811ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6085000 - 0xe608503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe6084000 - 0xe60847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6081000 - 0xe6081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe607ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe6087000 - 0xe6087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe6086000 - 0xe60860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe6083000 - 0xe6083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe6080000 - 0xe6080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[16] -1	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x0821d060

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe5080000 - 0xe50800ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe5081000 - 0xe50811ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe6085000 - 0xe608503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe6084000 - 0xe60847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6081000 - 0xe6081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe607ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe6087000 - 0xe6087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe6086000 - 0xe60860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe6083000 - 0xe6083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe6080000 - 0xe6080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[16] -1	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[21] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[22] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[36] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[37] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 2 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO)" (Chipset = 0x4e45)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x3002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xe4020000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipRevID = 0x02

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

	Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Secondary head ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: CTX  Model: 3700  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 1999  Week: 0

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Signal levels configurable

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  CompositeSerration on. V.Sync Pulse req. if CompSync or SyncOnGreen

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.10

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.627 redY: 0.336   greenX: 0.279 greenY: 0.588

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.059   whiteX: 0.281 whiteY: 0.311

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 120  vid: 31793

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 120  vid: 31813

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 100  vid: 26721

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 100  vid: 26737

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 36.0 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 260 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 672  h_sync_end 720 h_blank_end 832 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 481  v_sync_end 484 v_blanking: 509 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 56.2 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 260 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 800  h_sync: 832  h_sync_end 896 h_blank_end 1048 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 601  v_sync_end 604 v_blanking: 631 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 260 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1168 h_blank_end 1376 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 808 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 95 kHz, PixClock max 2550 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=26300

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total 5 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 672 720 832  480 481 484 509

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (360, 270) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (90, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(==) fglrx(0): FSAAScale=1

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.5

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x0000072d

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe5080000 - 0xe50800ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe5081000 - 0xe50811ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe6085000 - 0xe608503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe6084000 - 0xe60847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe6081000 - 0xe6081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xe6000000 - 0xe607ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe6087000 - 0xe6087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xe6086000 - 0xe60860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe6083000 - 0xe6083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xe6080000 - 0xe6080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[18] -1	0	0xe4020000 - 0xe402ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] -1	0	0xe4030000 - 0xe403ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[21] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[22] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[23] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[24] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[25] 0	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[39] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[40] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd0700000 (size=0x07900000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: o

----------

## Wedge_

Is that the complete logfile? The bit that's missing is actually one of the more important sections  :Smile: 

Which motherboard do you have?

----------

## drekka

Hi guys, I can't get open gl working on my system nforce2/Ati9700Pro. I've read through this thread and tried the things others have tried with no luck.

Executing opengl_update ati did change anything as far as I can see. Running glxgears gives me framerates around 280. flg_glxgears wont run at all, giving the Couldn't get fgconfig message.

I'm using ac-sources 2.4.22 ac1 and have DRI support in it along with AGP.

My XfreeConfig is as follows:

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/usbmouse"

	Option "Buttons" "7"

	Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

	Option "Resolution" "300"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

    VertRefresh 20 - 60

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:3:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e44

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

The last log from starting Xfree is as follows:

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.21-ac4 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 17 July 2003

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Oct  1 11:30:23 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80ac rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 10de,0c17 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 10de,0c17 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 10de,0c17 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 10de,0c17 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 10de,0c17 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,0c11 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1043,80a7 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1043,8095 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,006d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,006e card 1043,809a rev a3 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:0b:0: chip 1095,3112 card 1095,6112 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 10b7,9201 card 1043,80ab rev 40 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 1002,4e44 card 1002,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:1: chip 1002,4e64 card 1002,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x0000afff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xedffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xea000000 - 0xebffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 ND [Radeon 9700] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xeb000000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(--) PCI: (3:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xeb010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xee085000 - 0xee08503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xee084000 - 0xee0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xee080000 - 0xee080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xee000000 - 0xee07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xee086000 - 0xee086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xee083000 - 0xee0830ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xee082000 - 0xee082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xee087000 - 0xee087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xeb010000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xee085000 - 0xee08503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xee084000 - 0xee0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xee080000 - 0xee080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xee000000 - 0xee07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xee086000 - 0xee086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xee083000 - 0xee0830ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xee082000 - 0xee082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xee087000 - 0xee087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xeb010000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xee085000 - 0xee08503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xee084000 - 0xee0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xee080000 - 0xee080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xee000000 - 0xee07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xee086000 - 0xee086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xee083000 - 0xee0830ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xee082000 - 0xee082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xee087000 - 0xee087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[16] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xeb010000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.4

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

	ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

	ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

	ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO), ATI RV280 Ya (R9200),

	ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

	ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

	ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

	ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO), ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500),

	ATI R300 AE (R9500), ATI R300 AF (R9500),

	ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1), ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO),

	ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO), ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX),

	ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

	ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

	ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

	ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:3:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xee085000 - 0xee08503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xee084000 - 0xee0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xee080000 - 0xee080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xee000000 - 0xee07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xee086000 - 0xee086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xee083000 - 0xee0830ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xee082000 - 0xee082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xee087000 - 0xee087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[16] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xeb010000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x082175d8

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xee085000 - 0xee08503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xee084000 - 0xee0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xee080000 - 0xee080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xee000000 - 0xee07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xee086000 - 0xee086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xee083000 - 0xee0830ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xee082000 - 0xee082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xee087000 - 0xee087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[16] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xeb010000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[21] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[22] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[37] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[38] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 3 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO)" (Chipset = 0x4e44)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xeb000000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipRevID = 0x02

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

	Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 3

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- TMDS

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Primary head ----------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 14  Serial#: 1195913529

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2003  Week: 23

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 31

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.40

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.634 redY: 0.354   greenX: 0.304 greenY: 0.581

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.102   whiteX: 0.318 whiteY: 0.339

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 60  vid: 16481

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 60  vid: 16453

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 60  vid: 16433

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 85 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 130 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: HMEW600875

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=31000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Panel size found from DDC: 1280x1024

(II) fglrx(0): Total 5 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (380, 310) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (85, 83)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(==) fglrx(0): FSAAScale=1

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.4

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x000008cf

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb00ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xee085000 - 0xee08503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xee084000 - 0xee0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xee080000 - 0xee080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xee000000 - 0xee07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xee086000 - 0xee086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xee083000 - 0xee0830ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xee082000 - 0xee082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xee087000 - 0xee087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[18] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[20] -1	0	0xeb010000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[21] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[22] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[23] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[24] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[25] 0	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[40] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[41] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd8700000 (size=0x07900000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 1

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 2

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 3

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 4

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 5

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 7

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 8

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 9

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 10

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 11

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 12

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 13

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 14

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(II) fglrx(0): ----------------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): | panel native mode is 1280x1024 |

(II) fglrx(0): ----------------------------------

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7163

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/usbmouse"

(**) Option "Buttons" "7"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 7

(**) Option "Resolution" "300"

(**) Mouse1: Resolution: 300

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Please help

cio

Derek.

----------

## Wedge_

You should remove all DRI support from your kernel.

----------

## drekka

WOOT WOOT WOOT -fixed !!!

I turned off the DRI kernel option, but this didn't do anything but change the error messages in my Xfree log. Looking at it, I had an inspiration. 

Every time I build a kernel, I have to emerge the nforce-net driver afterwards to get this NIC back online. Could the ati drivers be the same ?

I reemerged then and just to be sure did the opengl_update ati command as well. I then restarted X and WOOT OpenGL!!! UT2003 rocks!!!

Thanks to everyone who helped out.

cio

Derek.

----------

## Wedge_

Yep, you'll need to emerge ati-drivers after every kernel change. Make sure you update the /usr/src/linux symlink accordingly, so it uses the correct sources.

----------

